# Hi from Lunenburg



## Misterbill (Nov 9, 2021)

Just a quick hello  I am a model maker hobbyist living in Lunenburg


----------



## gerritv (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome from St Catharines

(I owned an Eastwind for many years, built very solidly in Lunenburg).

Gerrit


----------



## Brent H (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome @Misterbill !  Just sailed out of Pictou!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome aboard, extremely helpful machinists here, enjoy the banter that goes along with it.


----------



## gmihovics (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome from London, Ontario!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome from Ontario!  Lunenberg is an awesome place.  I have in-laws in Hammond Plain and Granite Cove so we've been down in your neck of the woods a few times.

Craig


----------



## trlvn (Nov 9, 2021)

Just saw your other for-sale thread but I thought I'd ask here--what sort of models do you make?

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello from Ontario farmland south of Chatham. 

Had a close friend who lived in Lunenburg. Stayed with him there many times. Nice area filled with nice people.


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 9, 2021)

Welcome from the west coast. What kind of modeling do you do?


----------



## combustable herbage (Nov 10, 2021)

Welcome from Ottawa I had a nice visit in Lunenburg a few years ago, lovely area good to see more people from the East Coast.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 10, 2021)

Welcome from the west.  Originally this forum was most Calgary and Alberta area guys but I think it must be averaging out across the country.


----------

